# Looking for female flatshare?



## Katarina_37 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I'm relocating to Dubai from London this month and looking to join / find a female flatshare. Ideally 1 - 2 flatmates and preferably British or from a similar background.

I'll be a working professional with a budget of approx 4,000 - 5,000 AED per month. Starting from end of April (or sooner).

I would love to hear any suggestions (other than dubizzle) on how best to get this and also meet anyone interested in flatsharing? 

Thank you!

Best,
K x


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

with this budget you can easily get your own apartment.

I know it's more fun if you have someone else in the house but mighty be risky, in my opinion it's better get your own apartment first then you start searching for a flatmate .


----------



## Katarina_37 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey! I'd LOVE to have my own studio but I want to be near to the Marina or JLT area and all I have seen around there is like 6k minimum…without bills.

Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubizzle really is your best bet or take hotel accommodation for a month and ask around your work when you get here.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The downside is that you're committed to a year's rent. Plus you're responsible for the dewa and internet/tv expenses. It all adds up. If you don't have the money or are on a limited income having your own place will really eat into your budget. 

For someone new to Dubai flatsharing makes more economical sense and it's a good way to meet new people. It also gives you the flexibility of not being tied to a lease so if the job doesn't work out you don't have to worry about getting out of the lease. 



nagib_91 said:


> with this budget you can easily get your own apartment.
> 
> I know it's more fun if you have someone else in the house but mighty be risky, in my opinion it's better get your own apartment first then you start searching for a flatmate .


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Dubizzle really is your best bet or take hotel accommodation for a month and ask around your work when you get here.


OP, you cannot get better advice.
Usually the employer should provide some accommodation for the first few weeks/ month during which you can look around and make up your mind. 
A flatshare makes so much more economic sense, and your budget will get you much better places than what you can otherwise get.
And tonnes of people flatshare in the Maina area.


----------



## Katarina_37 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you - totally agree with all. Question is how to FIND these flatshares. Dubizzle isn't clear on what is a flatshare / what is a shared room / what is a single room. Really bizarre?

All tips and advice are welcome.

Thank you 

K


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Go to Dubizzle.

Header: Property for Rent.

Scroll down to "Rooms for rent."

There are filters available. Basically if you plug in your budget range at 4,000 - 5,000 you'll get only rooms for rent. In the keyword category (side bar) type in 'western' and that's a good way to filter for western expat flat shares. There's basically two types of flat shares: an apartment owned by a landlord who rents out the rooms on an individual basis, and a flat that is rented by someone and he shares it with a group of friends. The latter is really what you want to look for but they can be selective in who they want to live with them. 

To answer your query below: flatshare is a group of people sharing a flat (or a villa). Shared room is more than one people living in a room, as opposed to a single room for a single person. Most of the low income workers in Dubai live in shared rooms, with as many as 8 people living in a single room! But they only pay a few hundred AED/month as that's all they can afford. 




Katarina_37 said:


> Thank you - totally agree with all. Question is how to FIND these flatshares. Dubizzle isn't clear on what is a flatshare / what is a shared room / what is a single room. Really bizarre?
> 
> All tips and advice are welcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## HollyN (Apr 1, 2014)

I am also looking to room share but not until the end of june time when i will be moving out! is there a cheaper alternative to dubai marina? I am after somewhere lively and fun but ill be coming out on a commission only job and would like to keep my spending down. any help would be appreciated!


----------



## HollyN (Apr 1, 2014)

also can someone clarify a shared room? surely thats not like a big dorm with no private space?


----------



## ilen (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey!! Actually I'm in a similar position.. I'm also looking for a female flatshare around Dubai Marina... I just moved to Dubai yesterday and waiting to get my labour card to find a place... I have heard that's it's quite hard to find flatshares and I'd much rather prefer sharing a 2 bed than getting a studio especially as it's a great way to socialise etc! Anyways pm me if u'd like to look into it together


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Katarina_37 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm relocating to Dubai from London this month and looking to join / find a female flatshare. Ideally 1 - 2 flatmates and preferably British or from a similar background. I'll be a working professional with a budget of approx 4,000 - 5,000 AED per month. Starting from end of April (or sooner). I would love to hear any suggestions (other than dubizzle) on how best to get this and also meet anyone interested in flatsharing?  Thank you! Best, K x


Can't PM you


----------



## rarchy (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Katarina,

I'm moving to Dubai too in a couple of weeks and will also be looking for somewhere to live (will be in company provided accommodation for 2-4 weekss, so til end of April or so)

I have very similar budget and also looking in marina/ JLT area, and really want a share not my own place - let me know if you'd be interested to discuss looking together!

Rachel


----------

